

Gawker Wants to Encourage More Voices Online, but With Less Yelling - ojbyrne
http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2013/09/22/disruptions-gawker-wants-to-encourage-more-voices-online-but-with-less-yelling/?_r=0

======
pg
FWIW this was the goal of merging Infogami with Reddit.

